

The Future of Marketing (as told 16 months ago) - eciqe
http://nobarrierstoentry.com/2012/09/07/the-future-of-marketing/

======
eciqe
Curious if anyone is working on - or knows of anyone working on - software
that would facilitate a fully opt-in ad network as described in the post.

